# More WW1 Photos found



## gumbyk (Aug 8, 2013)

This guy has started to scan and publish his great-grandfather's WW1 photos from the front. I haven't seen many German photos of the front, plenty of English.

http://wwiphotos.tumblr.com/


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 10, 2013)

Great find Aaron! Very poignant images.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2013)

What an incredible archive!

When I was a kid, WWI vets were in their 60's so they were still around to share thier stories. It's hard to believe they're all gone now 

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 10, 2013)

Really interesting pictures. Thanks for the link


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2013)

Excellent find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 11, 2013)

Amazing photos. 


Wheels


----------



## parsifal (Aug 15, 2013)

wow, what a marvellous find


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 21, 2013)

They keep turning up. I guess with the centenary coming up, people are more aware when they find these sorts of things.

Photos reveal 'live for today' attitude of German airmen - Telegraph


----------



## mikec1 (Aug 27, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Aaron;


A very nice set of photographs ................... 





Thank You, for sharing them with us,


Mike
.
.
.


----------

